# Dell XPS 700 Sigmatel Audio Driver Help



## jwim1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I've just reinstalled XP on my Dell XPS 700 and can't get the audio driver working. I have entered my service tag number on the Dell site, identified my correct configuration and found the recommended drivers (as per advice in other threads here relating to reinstalling Dell Sigmatel drivers), but have had no success. When installing the driver, my PC reboots, continues the driver installation then comes up with the following error:

"This system does not support the driver you are attempting to install."

Configuration is as follows:
Dell XPS 700 (DXG061)
Intel Dual Core 6400 2.13Ghz
1GB RAM
Windows XP Pro
nForce4 Chipset
2 x nVidia GeForce 7900 GS SLI
(most important thing!): The Original Configuration (as per Dell website when I enter my service tag) says the following relating to my audio hardware: Audio Integrated HDA 7.1 Dolby Digital. I know it's Sigmatel though, because Sigmatel Audio appeared in the system tray on my previous installation.

I have applied the Dell recommended BIOS update, chipset update (in fact all the updates they had relating to my configuration), and applied the relevant automatic Windows updates.

Before reinstalling XP (I have gone from XP Home to XP Pro) the Sigmatel drivers were working correctly. I've kept the original Dell drivers and applied those too, but no luck.

Any help would be much appreciated guys. You do great work.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Have you been to Microsoft Update? You need to install the MS UAA driver, BEFORE any of the HDAudio will work!

HTH

BIll


----------



## jwim1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Bill, I have installed the update but still no luck. (for those of you looking for the MS UAA driver, it is not available to the general public, and you must submit a request to MS - they will then email you a link to the file, with a password). http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111
http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=6294451

So, I installed the above hotfix, then tried installing the Sigmatel drivers, and I'm getting the same error. 

"This system does not support the driver you are attempting to install."

Any help much appreciated.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

jwim1 said:


> Thanks Bill, I have installed the update but still no luck. (for those of you looking for the MS UAA driver, it is not available to the general public, and you must submit a request to MS - they will then email you a link to the file, with a password). http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111
> http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=6294451
> 
> So, I installed the above hotfix, then tried installing the Sigmatel drivers, and I'm getting the same error.
> ...


Lets make sure we are talking about the same thing. Are we talking about the sound on the motherboard on a sound card installed in a slot on the motherboard? If you have a sound card installed on the machine it will automatically disable the onboard sound.

OK, if you are sure that the drivers listed don't work? Then, either the drivers a wrong, which is a remote possibility. OR, the motherboard you have in your machine, has been changed. I did find a strange reference to a motherboard upgrade for this machine. The "free" upgrade offer ended on 30 May 2007.

A different motherboard could have a different sound chipset onboard. Which would make the drivers invalid. So, let's see what motherboard you have in your machine, OK?

In my signature you'll see an entry for PC Wizard 2008. Please download and install this application. Please generate a report and attach it to a message in this thread. Then we will go through it and see what we can find! OK?

HTH

Bill


----------



## jwim1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Bill, thanks so much for your time and help. Just to confirm, I'm talking about integrated audio, not a dedicated sound card. Also, I didn't avail of the motherboard upgrade you mention. Please find mainboard report from PC Wizard attached.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

jwim1 said:


> Hi Bill, thanks so much for your time and help. Just to confirm, I'm talking about integrated audio, not a dedicated sound card. Also, I didn't avail of the motherboard upgrade you mention. Please find mainboard report from PC Wizard attached.
> 
> Cheers
> Jason


Thank you for the report. Your audio is identified as "Intel(R) High Definition Audio Controller (Sound)". This does NOT mean that it's not a Sigmatel chipset. It means that its designed by Intel, ONLY. I, also, noted that no sound device has been installed. Which is both good and bad.

I've tried to dig up some, anything, just a bit of information on this motherboard. So far, nothing, Nada, zip, zero, nyet .. you name. It there is little or nothing on it. I actually got more information from this executive summary:

http://www.principledtechnologies.com/Clients/Reports/Intel/XPS700PCPerf.pdf

There is more information in that one PDF than there is on the WHOLE Dell site, on your motherboard. As you can see it implies that there is a Creative X-Fi sound system install. It doesn't say if it's in a slot or onboard. The problem with that is two fold. One Dell says that's an optional item, i.e. a sound card. Two, BOTH Creative and Intel ae known users of Sigmatel chipsets. Last but not the least, since we can't get any configuration data on the motherboard there is no way to determine which is true, except by physical examination.

HOWEVER, there is one more thing we can try before a physical examination, to settle the issue. In my signature you'll see a link to *PCI32*. It not a very big program, nor is it very sophisticated one. This is a stand alone program, that has to be executed from the directory where it resides. Nothing is installed so when you are finished with it and it's no longer needed? Just delete the whole directory.

There is a text file in the ZIP archive that explains things. PLUS typing "PCI32 /?" will get you the full set of command line options. It will tell you how to get a copy of the results that can be posted, as an attachment to a message here.

This program will probe the PCI bus and hopefully tell us the vendor and device code for your sound device. There is another file you might want to get and it's lists on Craig's page. PCIDEVS.TXT is updated constantly.

Link to PCIDEVS.TXT file: http://members.datafast.net.au/dft0802/downloads/pcidevs.txt

Place this text file in the directory where you placed PCI32. it will ask you if you want to replace the one that include in the archive! Say yess to that question.

HTH

Bill


----------



## jwim1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Bill, thanks again for your help. I ended up going out and buying a cheap Soundblaster sound card and installing it...good old Dell has once again turned a relatively straightforward task, into an overly complicated and painful exercise. Thank you again for your time and help though. You guys really do a great service here.

Cheers!

Jason


----------



## Spiky_20008 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello sorry to bring up a old post but i am haveing the same problem as jwim1 but i have had what you just decribed lol my laptop decided that it wanted to melt down about 2 weeks ago and dell replaced the processor,motherboard,gfxcard and fans. due to this i thought it might be a good idea to start from scratch and reinstalled my copy of XP and low and behold i now have no sound and the drivers say "can not be installed due to no hardware for this driver is dected or "This system does not support the driver you are attempting to install." and i think on one driver it crashes and then says sysexit or something (sorry i cant describe better) erm i am now cluless and starting to get annoyed with dell due to i have had no laptop for about 1.5 months now and i am due to go on deployment with the forces in two weeks and i may not have a laptop  so yea well anyone who could help it would be GREAT 

Many thanks Spiky 

any help would also be liked 

i think this is what i have from what info i can find Integrated Intel High Definition Audio (SigmaTel 9200 24-bit) with Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio Software Edition


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Spiky20008,

Please start your own thread.


----------

